# Ever heard of Warsaw Film School, or similar in Eastern Europe?



## HAarlem i! VEnison (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone can give me some input:

I'm a 27 year-old American citizen who currently wanders the world living in cheap countries while working online.  I have four years' worth of non-cinema related education at a major US public university, but no degree.  Anyway (and this is why I dropped out of school back in 2009), I want to pursue filmmaking, and have written several stage plays towards this end.  However, I always got bogged down in making ends meet back in the US.  Now, however, I want to try to get into filmmaking in Eastern Europe where I suppose tuition will be considerably cheaper.  I'm trying to find a place where I can learn the rudiments of filmmaking and also get myself enmeshed in some amount of cosmopolitan cinema culture (IE: meeting fellow aspiring filmmakers, actors, et c).  What would be ideal is a one-year intensive in English with an emphasis on technical skills and artistry rather than commercial aspects of filmmaking.  I read about the one in Prague, but it is waaay out of my budget.

Can anyone tell me anything about the Warsaw Film School?

(I have $3k at the moment and will have at least $6k in my pocket when I arrive in Eastern Europe this summer, and can make a MAXIMUM of $6k during the fall semester by working online.  Obviously, I have to pay al my living expenses, so am on a tight budget.)

Worst case I will just set up shop in Ukraine, spend all my would-be tuition money on camera equipment, and start up renegade DIY style.

Any info or ideas would be appreciated,
Al


----------

